# مكن غسيل الكلي Fresenius 4008B



## mohabd28eg (9 فبراير 2010)

اتمني من الله عز وجل ان تنال اعجابكم
وهي دليل الصيانة ل مكن غسيل الكلي FRESENIUS 4008B
وهو الماني الصنع


وارجوا 
لاتنس الدعاء بظهر الغيب
علي الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166113.html


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (12 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو الرد لايوجد شىء على الموقع*

لايوجد الكتاب على الموقع ويعطى دائما خطأ ارجود الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر او رفعه مره اخرى على الموقع


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

لا يوجد اى ردود على الموقع


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

ليه مفيش رد ايه الموضوع ارجو الرد


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

ياريت الردددددددددددددددددد


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

مفيش اى رد على ايى مواضيع ومفيش اى اجابه للاسئله


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

الموقع بيقول لازم عشر مشاركات انا بكتب عشر مشاركات وياريت يبقى فى رد


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

لسه مفيش ردددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

انا معلش بطول فى الردود لانى مش فاهم ايه موضوع عشر مشاركات


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

باقى تقريبا مشاركتين وياريت يفتح بعد كده


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

ياريت يفتحححححححححححححححححححححححححححح


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

ايه الموضوع لسه مفتحش ششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## ahmedzhran (15 فبراير 2010)

اما اشوف فففففففففففففففففففف


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 فبراير 2010)

ما في داعي للرابط الموجود

الملف مرفق




mohabd28eg قال:


> اتمني من الله عز وجل ان تنال اعجابكم
> وهي دليل الصيانة ل مكن غسيل الكلي fresenius 4008b
> وهو الماني الصنع
> 
> ...


----------



## .B.eng.B (4 يونيو 2011)

اريد التعرف على اعطال اجهزة غسيل الكلى


----------



## .B.eng.B (4 يونيو 2011)

ماهي اجهزة قياس الضغط الاكثر شيوعا


----------

